# Sleepless Night!!



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

:yell:Morning All

Who else enjoyed listening to the 24 hour race last night at the Autodrome!!??......It may have been a good idea to have put some noise regulation/restrictions in place considering the housing communities around the circuit (Motorcity, Arabian Ranches, etc) :yell:


----------



## ant1982 (Oct 4, 2009)

Dozza said:


> :yell:Morning All
> 
> Who else enjoyed listening to the 24 hour race last night at the Autodrome!!??......It may have been a good idea to have put some noise regulation/restrictions in place considering the housing communities around the circuit (Motorcity, Arabian Ranches, etc) :yell:


I live in Motor City, didn't hear a thing all night, soundproofing is very good here. 

However moving to a residential area in the general vicinity of an autodrome does kind of bring with it the understanding that you may hear motor racing from time to time. The 24 hour race is only once a year, and i would have thought that the noise 24 hours a day every day from the Emirates Road would be more intrusive.


----------



## DubaiTom (Nov 3, 2010)

Dozza said:


> :yell:Morning All
> 
> Who else enjoyed listening to the 24 hour race last night at the Autodrome!!??


I've enjoyed it....as a visitor


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

ant1982 said:


> I live in Motor City, didn't hear a thing all night, soundproofing is very good here.
> 
> However moving to a residential area in the general vicinity of an autodrome does kind of bring with it the understanding that you may hear motor racing from time to time. The 24 hour race is only once a year, and i would have thought that the noise 24 hours a day every day from the Emirates Road would be more intrusive.


Emirates Road is like a pin dropping in comparison. Having the noise in the day from the circuit is fine, I usually go & watch to be honest. Having said that, if they are doing 24 hour races one would expect to put some additional measures in place! A friend of mine who lives in Motorcity also said he heard nothing, must be us in Villa's that have poor soundproofing


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

What would you say about living near Dubai airport???


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

Dozza said:


> :yell:Morning All
> 
> Who else enjoyed listening to the 24 hour race last night at the Autodrome!!??......It may have been a good idea to have put some noise regulation/restrictions in place considering the housing communities around the circuit (Motorcity, Arabian Ranches, etc) :yell:


Thats why it is called "Motorcity" and not "Silentcity"...!


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Bottle of wine and a couple of Panadol night tablets meant after 10 mins in bed the noise magically dispersed


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Well Dozza look on the bright side, you got much more polite replies on here than you did on Gulf Petrolheads Forum lol.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

A dirt track back 'home' used to be a bit out without homes around it. It was loud and intoxicating  I LOVED it. Then the grouches started complaining about it as the homes creeped closer and closer. They had to put silencers on the exhausts. That lasted a few years. Then that wasnt good enough and some of the whiners who have nothing better to do got petitions all together. Now what used to be a Friday and Saturday night midnight to maybe 1am event, is stopped at ten pm..... Races done or not. 

I have to say, if you dont like the sounds of racing, why live near a race track :confused2:


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

I do really love all of the very helpfull comments of why live next to a race track if you dont like the noise.

If the noise bothered me, I would also moan about the Emirates Road that practicaly runs right passed my back yard, I would also moan about the noise from the track every weekend......In which I dont!!

I have moaned about a 24hour race - In which I honestly didnt expect or even know they held (Once every year).

Some of you really need to get into the real World, if someone/people/vehicles, were making vast amounts of noise whilst you are trying to sleep I would expect each & everyone of you to have the same grievance.....


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Well Dozza look on the bright side, you got much more polite replies on here than you did on Gulf Petrolheads Forum lol.


Indeed


----------



## Blommja (Jun 30, 2011)

I live in Motor City, didn't hear a thing  In general it's so peaceful here hope you like that...


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Dozza said:


> I do really love all of the very helpfull comments of why live next to a race track if you dont like the noise.
> 
> If the noise bothered me, I would also moan about the Emirates Road that practicaly runs right passed my back yard, I would also moan about the noise from the track every weekend......In which I dont!!
> 
> ...


Dozza, I've been informed it's actually *twice* a year, so be prepared for the next one  I could be wrong though :confused2:


----------

